# Puppy ruck sack - free to a good home



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Time for a clear out at Chez Datun. On offer today is a BRAND NEW (still in it's wrapping) puppy ruck sack. It'll fit a pup up to 8Kg. Poppy just wouldn't entertain it as she's a 'free spirit' (read 'hyperactive idiot').
Anyway, for a donation to red nose day, you could be carrying this season's must-have accessory. (I hope I haven't over sold it).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Could I squish a twenty pound Rufus in humanely? If so I'll take it, it is exacty what I am looking for.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Could I squish a twenty pound Rufus in humanely? If so I'll take it, it is exacty what I am looking for.


It could be done - not humanely - but it could be done. I'd like to see you try tho.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't believe you've had no takers on such a great piece of kit!
Get it on eBay & buy a couple of bottles of red with the proceeds
It links in with the Red Nose Day theme!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Can't believe you've had no takers on such a great piece of kit!
> Get it on eBay & buy a couple of bottles of red with the proceeds
> It links in with the Red Nose Day theme!!


I did - somebody bought from London, I sent it to them and they 
immediately sent it back saying that it wasn't what they wanted. By the time we would have relisted it, it would have cost more to sell than it was to buy. We gave in and it became an permanent fixture of the spare room.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I did - somebody bought from London, I sent it to them and they
> immediately sent it back saying that it wasn't what they wanted. By the time we would have relisted it, it would have cost more to sell than it was to buy. We gave in and it became an permanent fixture of the spare room.


Blooming southerners!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Blooming southerners!!


That's sort of what I said :devil:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

No offence to you guys down there!! :behindsofa: x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll take it Datun, but only if you let me pay the shipping as well as a donation to cover the actual cost. I'm thinking Rufus could sit in it with his head out and we'd just squish him down when we went through the turnstyle at the metro.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'll take it Datun, but only if you let me pay the shipping as well as a donation to cover the actual cost. I'm thinking Rufus could sit in it with his head out and we'd just squish him down when we went through the turnstyle at the metro.


It's for a maximum of an 8kg dog. I doubt a big burly Canadian mountain poo would fit. He'd end up wearing it like a coat.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He'd only need to lose three pounds. He is quite squishable, really.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> He'd only need to lose three pounds. He is quite squishable, really.


He would probably loose twice that much with a close shave


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh poor Rufus. I just looked at it online and I think he would be a perfect fit.  with the close shave and a little weight lose.  Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Is this still available please? Could be just the thing!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

petentialpete said:


> Is this still available please? Could be just the thing!


It certainly is. I'll PM you with my email address. Where are you BTW?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Not very sunny Norfolk. Happy to pay shiiping costs though!


----------

